# Help dating this Prewar Schwinn



## rollfaster (Sep 22, 2018)

Drop stand ears on frame.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Sep 22, 2018)

WOW! Awesome  color looks original,,,, Any how F with 5 numbers I believe is  1941  

But I'm no expert on Schwinn serial numbers.  Where did you find it?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 22, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> Drop stand ears on frame.View attachment 872548
> View attachment 872549
> 
> View attachment 872550
> ...


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 22, 2018)

Schwinn lover said:


> WOW! Awesome  color looks original,,,, Any how F with 5 numbers I believe is  1941
> 
> But I'm no expert on Schwinn serial numbers.  Where did you find it?



It belongs to a friend, carefully cleaning it up for him.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 22, 2018)

The crank sure looks nice. Any date on it?


----------



## ballooney (Sep 22, 2018)

Looks like a '39 to me.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 22, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> The crank sure looks nice. Any date on it?



Unfortunately not, stamped Wald.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 23, 2018)

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 23, 2018)

F is 1940 so last of the Mohicans for the C model line....Schwinn using up old parts etc


----------



## jacob9795 (Sep 23, 2018)

I have the same bike with no dropstand ears incorporated into the frame. Great bike.


----------



## kreika (Sep 27, 2018)

What company sold this spitfire badged C model?


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 27, 2018)

kreika said:


> What company sold this spitfire badged C model?



Schwinn


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 27, 2018)

Spokane Cycle & Toy Company was one of the outfits that sold Schwinn's with the Spitfire badge.


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 27, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> Drop stand ears on frame.View attachment 872548
> View attachment 872549
> 
> View attachment 872550
> ...



Beautiful bike! I agree on the year, I have a Schwinn E-Z Speed C-model from the same year.


----------



## kreika (Sep 27, 2018)

QUOTE="barnyguey, post: 934398, member: 28610"]Spokane Cycle & Toy Company was one of the outfits that sold Schwinn's with the Spitfire badge.[/QUOTE]

Thanks Barry!


----------



## kshimp41 (May 23, 2021)

Help on year id Schwinn war time blackout hub.
Serial # of bike K71513


----------



## GTs58 (May 23, 2021)

kshimp41 said:


> Help on year id Schwinn war time blackout hub.
> Serial # of bike K71513




No picture? The K serials were used a few times over the years. Electro-forged bottom bracket shell only? Electro-forged BB and attaching tubes or no EF at all?


----------



## kshimp41 (May 23, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> No picture? The K serials were used a few times over the years. Electro-forged bottom bracket shell only? Electro-forged BB and attaching tubes or no EF at all?



Sorry , no picture
Ser. # on bottom of crank


----------



## kshimp41 (Jun 1, 2021)

Pic. Attached
K71513. Ser #
Year??
Thanks.  Kirby


----------



## lounging (Jun 1, 2021)

kshimp41 said:


> Pic. Attached
> K71513. Ser #
> Year??
> Thanks.  Kirby
> View attachment 1422339



Everything is a schwinn nowadays?!


----------



## bloo (Jun 1, 2021)

Not Schwinn. Possibly Elgin. Probably built by Murray.

This is why pictures are so important. There is nothing unique about a serial number. Serial number formats can be the same across several brands. Never mind that Schwinn reused serial numbers.... They definitely did.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 1, 2021)

kshimp41 said:


> Pic. Attached
> K71513. Ser #
> Year??
> Thanks.  Kirby
> View attachment 1422339



Is it April 1st again?


----------

